# 3 Stooges Movie??



## MA-Caver (Mar 25, 2009)

> *'Three Stooges' coming together at MGM*
> 
> Wed Mar 25, 2009, 02:54 PM ET  Source: Hollywood Reporter
> 
> ...


Jim Carrey I can see ... Benicio del Toro, well... maybe... but Sean Penn? Hmm... hope he can handle getting the crap slapped outta him because that is usually what happened to Larry whenever Moe was beating up Curly ...he just walk up and Moe would turn around and slap Larry silly. 

Sigh... wishing Hollywood would come up with something original.... this isn't what I had in mind... but who knows.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw that! Yeah, Jim Carrey was the only one that made sense to me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 25, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I saw that! Yeah, Jim Carrey was the only one that made sense to me.


Question is will he go over the top with it? Carrey is notorious for over-acting and over-emoting ... Curly was ridiculous but even watching him now as an adult it was just pure slap-stick. Question is will Carrey even really appreciate it? Will he try to just emulate the man with a bunch of Woo-woo-woo's, nuycks nuycks, face wiping and a Curly shuffle or will he try to bring a new vision of it all? 
One can imagine that in today's "comedy" there's going to be a lot of bathroom humor along the lines (something unheard of back in the day of the original and even subsquent trio). Sexual jokes, drug humor... or will they try to maintain the purity of the humor. 
The Stooges were violent to be sure. Yet somehow it was acceptable. Slap-stick violence done in a manner rarely seen today. 

I guess previews when they come out will at least give us a glimpse of what to expect.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 25, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Question is will he go over the top with it? Carrey is notorious for over-acting and over-emoting ... Curly was ridiculous but even watching him now as an adult it was just pure slap-stick. Question is will Carrey even really appreciate it? Will he try to just emulate the man with a bunch of Woo-woo-woo's, nuycks nuycks, face wiping and a Curly shuffle or will he try to bring a new vision of it all?
> One can imagine that in today's "comedy" there's going to be a lot of bathroom humor along the lines (something unheard of back in the day of the original and even subsquent trio). Sexual jokes, drug humor... or will they try to maintain the purity of the humor.
> The Stooges were violent to be sure. Yet somehow it was acceptable. Slap-stick violence done in a manner rarely seen today.
> 
> I guess previews when they come out will at least give us a glimpse of what to expect.


It'll depend on two things, I think.  First -- are they really simply redoing/modernizing a little the Stooges, or are they reinventing them?  Second -- does Carrey respect Curly?

Think about Carrey's performance in *The Man On The Moon.  *He did an incredible, stunning job of portraying and becoming Andy Kaufman.  I'm confident he can do the same for Curley -- if he chooses to and respects the man's work.  He's got the chops for slapstick.  But... if he doesn't, and tries to do something different with it, then it'll probably be lousy Stooges.  And that'll hide anything good in it.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2009)

(referring to Hollywood):

"Dis town is sho' gone cray-zeh!"


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 26, 2009)

This should be funny, I know I am a Three Stooges fan. I hope they stay true to the old ways.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 26, 2009)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.

Please.  Leave the Stooges alone.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2009)

There was one made a few years ago about their early life...Its on You Tube


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2009)

No one is EVER gonna top the AMC one. Ever.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 26, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> This should be funny, I know I am a Three Stooges fan. I hope they stay true to the old ways.



I haven't watched the Stooges in years -- now I'm going to rent one if I can find it. Upside to the flick: The youngsters will flock to see the original amidst all the hype.

Undecided as to whether the film should be a period piece or contemporary.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2009)

I own all 190 episodes. Sometimes they are all that keep me sane.

That and playing with my cat.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 27, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.
> 
> Please. Leave the Stooges alone.


 

My thoughts exactly.  At first I thought it was going to be a biography type movie, but NOPE hollywood has apparantly run completely out of original ideas and are now trying to redo the classics.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2009)

What comes next? The 'new' Marx brothers? The Road movies with Bing and Bob? Ziegfield Follies, Keystone Kops? there's a whole list of films out there just waiting to be redone....please no! they'd be no new characters in films anymore just actors impersonating other actors acting in character!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 27, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> What comes next? The 'new' Marx brothers? The Road movies with Bing and Bob? Ziegfield Follies, Keystone Kops? there's a whole list of films out there just waiting to be redone....please no! they'd be no new characters in films anymore just actors impersonating other actors acting in character!


Exactly my long standing beef with Hollywood. The old classics should remain as they are... old classics and not remade, redux revisualized, re anything. 
Problem is people are buying/paying to see them. As long as they're doing it then they'll make 'em. 
Thing is also that original ideas are bombing out at the box offices... so desperation demands a remake of a previously popular film. Gotta crank that money in, keep it going. 

The ridiculous high salaries per film that some actors are demanding can be done away with as well. Carrey is going to get $20+million for acting like a stooge... and that's just being on the set.


----------

